# Dark Widow



## buttplate (Jul 29, 2015)

Do any of my GON fellow members have any opinions about this setup? I would really like your input before I start rolling quarters!!!!!!!

http://www.nitesiteusa.com/products-nightvisionscopemount/


----------

